# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Танго по восточным мотивам

## baranov107

Немного сомниваюсь с точки зрения танца - танго это или нет, и насколько удобно его танцевать. Вообщем лучше названия не придумал.



Аудиозапись - https://soundcloud.com/iluha_biz/east-melody-tango

Источник - https://iluha.home.blog/2020/09/26/east-tango/

----------

krinka (08.10.2020)

----------


## baranov107

Продолжение (финал):

----------


## baranov107

Сделал аудиозапись:

https://soundcloud.com/iluha_biz/eas...-full-25102020

----------


## Aniva

Спасибо за материал

----------

baranov107 (03.10.2021)

----------


## baranov107

Да, в общем не за что. В этом году решил написать аранжировку. Модернизировал вторую половину произведения, добавив несколько приемов, обширный аккомпанемент. В целом танго получилось лучше, но сложнее. Поиграть гитаристу, которому оно покажется сложным, я бы посоветовал прошлогоднюю версию.




Аудиозапись - https://soundcloud.com/iluha_biz/east-melody-tango-1

Источник - https://iluha.home.blog/2020/09/26/east-tango/

----------


## baranov107

Последнее обновление, в котором дописал вступление и разучил произведение, поэтому техника исполнения повыше, чем в прошлой записи.





Аудиозапись - https://soundcloud.com/iluha_biz/vos...odiya-19112021

Источник - https://iluha.home.blog/2020/09/26/east-tango/

----------

